# Duyuru > Kültür >  Onaltı Türk devleti

## iputisamo

N. Kemal Zeybek

Onaltı Türk devleti 


Türklük bilinci taşıyan insanlarımızın odalarında görüyorum... Gördüğüm andan beri de bir türlü benimseyemedim. Onaltı Türk Devleti kurmuşuz ve onaltısının bayrağı şekilde görüldüğü gibi imiş...
Peki kim bilmiş TürklerÂ´in sadece 16 devlet kurduğunu ve sayılan devletlerin gerçekten ayrı devletler olduğunu...
Biz 16 devlet kurduk diye övünmeye kalkınca ellerin oğullarının onaltısını da yıkmışsınız demesine ne demeli?
Dahası mı? 
Büyük Hun İmparatorluğu, Batı Hun İmparatorluğu ayrı devletlermiş... Bayraklarının renkleri aynı, ama ne olduğu belli değil... Büyük HunlarÂ´da timsaha benzer bir resim var... Nereden çıkmış belli değil... Batı HunÂ´da ise resim falan da yok... Avrupa HunÂ´da kartalın başına taç konmuş... Kim görmüş, kime söylemiş, nereden çıkmış, o da belirsiz... 
AkhunlarÂ´ı da Türk imparatorluklarından saymışız... Acaba Sümerler mi daha Türk, Akhunlar mı? İlber Ortaylı HocaÂ´ya bir soralım mı?
Uygur Devleti diye bir garabet var... İki maskeli bayrakları da varmış meğer... Peki bunlar hangi Uygurlar?

NE SAKINCASI VAR?
şimdi denilebilir ki pişmiş aşa su katmak niye? İşte bir masal uydurulmuş, güzel güzel odalarımızı süslüyor...
İş öyle değil... Sakıncası var...
Birincisi, tarihin derinliklerinden akıp gelen ve geleceğe doğru yürüyen Büyük Türk DevletiÂ´ne siz sadece hanedan veya siyasi sistemi değiştirdiği için ayrı ad verirseniz bu iş ne kadar bilimlik gerçeklere uyar? 
Asıl önemli olan ise başta Türkiye Cumhuriyeti olmak üzere, bugünkü Türk DevletleriÂ´nin bu büyük birikimin tümünün devamı oldukları bilincidir. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti, Osmanlı DevletiÂ´nden ayrı bir devlet ise niye borçlarını ödedik? Niye OsmanlıÂ´nın hukukuna sahip çıkıyoruz...
Peki biz şimdi o bayrakları ne yapalım? Katlayıp saklayalım ve direklere yedi bayrağımızı çekelim. Eksik olan yerlere mi? Topluluklarımızın bayrakları var...

ATSIZÂ´A BAşVURALIM MI?
Bu konuya AtsızÂ´ın da dokunduğunu belirtelim. Bakınız neler söylemiş ütükenÂ´in Mayıs 1969 sayısında: 
- Gerçekte anayurtta bir, nihayet iki devlet kurulmuş, anayurt dışında buna üç-beş devlet daha eklenmiştir. O kadar! Bizi asıl ilgilendiren anayurdumuzdaki devlet olduğuna göre de konu bir veya iki devletin tarihinden ibaret kalmaktadır. Bu iki devlet, Türkistan ve onun uzantıları olan Doğu AvrupaÂ´da kurulan devletle bugün Türkiye dediğimiz devletin kurulduğu ünasya bölgesindeki devletten ibarettir ve ikincisi birkaç defa birincisine tabi olmak suretiyle tarihteki Tek Türk Devleti prensibini devam ettirmiştir. Tek Devlet düşüncesi sembolik de olsa son zamanlara kadar devam etmiş, mesela Sultan Aziz zamanında Doğu TürkistanÂ´dan üinlilerÂ´i atan Atalık Gazi Yakub Han Türkiye devletini kendisine metbu tanımıştır.
Türk tarihi bir bütündür. Devlet denilen nesneler ayrı hükümdar hanedanlarıdır. Böyle olunca 16 Türk devleti masalı kendiliğinden yıkılır ve birbirinin devamı olan hanedanlarla Türk tarihindeki birlik karşımızda parıldar.
Türkiye Cumhuriyeti gökten zembille inmemiştir. Osmanlı İmparatorluğuÂ´nun devamıdır. Osmanlı İmparatorluğu, İlhanlı DevletiÂ´nin uç beyliğinden doğmuştur; demek ki onun devamıdır. İlhanlı Devleti, AnadoluÂ´daki Selçuklu DevletiÂ´nin devamıdır. AnadoluÂ´daki Selçuklu Devleti ile Batı Türkistan ve İranÂ´daki HarzemşahÂ´lar Devleti, Büyük Selçuklu DevletiÂ´nin devamıdır. Büyük Selçuklu Devleti KarahanlılarÂ´ın, Karahanlılar UygurlarÂ´ın, Uygurlar Gök TürklerÂ´in, Gök Türkler AparlarÂ´ın, Aparlar SiyenpilerÂ´in, Siyenpiler KunlarÂ´ın devamıdır.

----------

